# Summertime - Wintertime



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Wintertime has come again and again I'm in disarray: today the whole day I was coping with having one hour too much. It is such an idle feeling! I'm in favour of abolishing summertime. Your opinions, please.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I would prefer to abolish winter time (regular time). Keep the extra hour of light in the evening/late afternoon all year long.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Need to turn clocks back at this time of year. Remember as a child going to school in the dark and didn't get light until 11.00.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It can be grim when the hour goes forward, but in general I like British Summer Time & then the clock going back in the Autumn. It was a real boon, having the hour go back today, as otherwise I couldn't have fitted in giving Mum her 'fasting' antibiotic for cellulitis and an hour later her 'with food' antibiotic with breakfast for her urine infection. 

So I'm in favour.

PS I too remember the experiment with dark mornings in the late 60s/early 70s. It was absolutely horrible, and totally unfair to Scotland and the North of England.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm going into Summertime, Wintertime= yuck, you guys can keep it...........


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> I would prefer to abolish winter time (regular time). Keep the extra hour of light in the evening/late afternoon all year long.


 I do ad + 1 to this.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'm going into Summertime, Wintertime= yuck, you guys can keep it...........


Will be back in about 5 months from now


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah! So that's what Europeans call it. "Daylight Savings" anyone?

I think it's necessary. Where I live, the sun is rising at freakin' 8AM. That's not normal!! I don't live in Canada or anywhere close! I need Fall Back so that it resets and the sun rises earlier. I live near a time zone line, so that's why it's kinda weird.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Ah! So that's what Europeans call it. "Daylight Savings" anyone?


Thats the point, only at evening we have one hour less, so we have to spill energy on light going on faster.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Wintertime has snow, but summertime has cicadas...

Hard decisions, people. Hard decisions.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I love all the seasons. They each have their own beauty. You see, I love the outdoors, so whatever weather there is, I enjoy it a lot. I live without air conditioning and I heat my house with a wood burning stove because when you live in climate controlled spaces, you just can't be comfortable in natural weather. At least that is how it seems. I don't want to be a prisoner of the indoors. That's not living to me.

In summer, I love the heat. If I want to be alone, all I need to do is go out in the heat of the day and ride my bike. 

in winter, I have my own lake, so winter means pond hockey. It used to be better 10 years ago when the teenagers down the road were still around. The boys in the neighborhood won a state championship in hockey together and they taught me how to play. We had some awesome games out on the lake. No rules and no pads. Pure hockey. A "Shinny" is what you call that. whatever you do to somebody will get done to you. Other than that, if the puck is in the net, then its a goal. 

Summer also means berries and fruit, both wild berries and from the orchards around here. Our summer goes strawberries, rasberries, blueberries, peaches, apples, pumpkins and then winter


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Wintertime has snow, but summertime has cicadas...
> 
> Hard decisions, people. Hard decisions.


Modern weather in Northern Europe:

Summertime has much rain, but wintertime also has rain, and it's a bit colder. Recently the 'spring' flowers have bloomed in December!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

It doesn't trouble me a great deal, because it doesn't make much difference in this part of the world.

In summer it's light, in winter it's dark. Does it matter it the sun rises in summer at 3 or 4 AM? Likewise does it matter if the sun sets at 3 or 4 PM in winter?


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

WINTER TIME!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot wait for it to get here!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Summer in Tennessee is pretty annoying; heat plus humidity. Of course, winter is annoying, for obvious reasons. If we could go from spring to autumn, that'd be great. Of course, I'm originally from California, where you go from summer into winter, and neither are all that bad, so maybe I'm just missing my roots.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"Maybe it's time to buff up, people."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I like listening to Harry Partch in the Summertime


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I kinda hate time in general...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Equal votes, now that is new .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Wintertime is good here. Lots of days in the high 60s or 70s F, crisp clean air, great visibility, cumulus clouds floating against the dark blue skies. Rain once in a while! Summer tends to have murkier air, often a bit too hot, nothing but featureless blue skies day after day, and dry dry dry. Well, some like that I guess!

But I do wish they'd make daylight savings time effective year round.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

I spent a winter in San Diego when I was in the Navy. You're right, you don't really get a fall or winter.

thing was, when I was there, I missed things like this:









the palm trees don't ever change colors out there 

and naturally you miss out on things like backyard hockey rinks


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't like extremes in temperature so its spring and autumn for me.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I hate summer so much, and it gets longer and longer every year. I can only say that as of maybe today or yesterday did we finally reach autumn. Summer comes in April (at latest) and now doesn't leave until November. And I can only hope that it's now finally gone. The forecast shows hope!

Speaking of time changes, though. I guess I've never understood why we even have them? Nothing infuriates me more than "Springing forward" because #1. We don't have winters anymore, #2. "Spring" is effectively over by the time we even get to doing it and #3. For what reason am I losing an hour of sleep again?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Life is too short to dislike any season, it's nature offering a contrasting period and there are nice episodes in each.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Life is too short to dislike any season, it's nature offering a contrasting period and there are nice episodes in each.


I one way you are right, this however is about winter summer time.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Only a white man would believe that you could cut a foot off the top of a blanket and sew it to the bottom of a blanket and have a longer blanket.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I like winters, especially real ones with snow and ice.
Another advantage is that the clock in the car is now correct again.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Here in Southern Arizona we have two seasons: Summer & *Summer* (bold intentional).

Arizona remains on MST (Mountain Standard) time all year round.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Krummhorn said:


> Here in Southern Arizona we have two seasons: Summer & *Summer* (bold intentional).
> 
> Arizona remains on MST (Mountain Standard) time all year round.


Does such thing isn't getting boring or are you just used to it?


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Harmonie said:


> I hate summer so much, and it gets longer and longer every year. I can only say that as of maybe today or yesterday did we finally reach autumn. Summer comes in April (at latest) and now doesn't leave until November. And I can only hope that it's now finally gone. The forecast shows hope!
> 
> Speaking of time changes, though. I guess I've never understood why we even have them? Nothing infuriates me more than "Springing forward" because #1. We don't have winters anymore, #2. "Spring" is effectively over by the time we even get to doing it and #3. For what reason am I losing an hour of sleep again?


for people who go outside, it awesome. it is like having an afternoon off everyday in the summer for us working stiffs who have a 9 to 5

it was originally to save energy so we wouldn't need to turn our lights on so early, and in the summer you can get outside (presumably)

I understand how for someone who spends their life inside a building and never wants to be out in the weather that it is probably just tedious, but surely you could humor the rest of the us.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Krummhorn said:


> Here in Southern Arizona we have two seasons: Summer & *Summer* (bold intentional).
> 
> Arizona remains on MST (Mountain Standard) time all year round.


yea, my sister lived in Arizona for years. I can see how saving daylight would go over like lead bricks out there

I don't think Hawaii does it either


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

out of curiosity...do any of you folks actually go outdoors and do something for recreation?

I mean, you see pictures of my place, I basically live in the woods so I just have to walk out my front door to go fishing, hiking, bike riding...in a city you have to get in the car and a drive and all that, so I understand if your life is different...but do any of you actually enjoy being outside?


----------



## psfrankel (Nov 5, 2016)

Whichever season, I prefer it to be cool to cold. Ideally I'd love to live in a place that rarely got above 65 degrees. My 'fantasy' place is Shetland, UK. I enjoy the cycle of dark & light. I'm hoping to move back to VT in the next year or two. Heat & humidity make me physically sick, actually. They cause flares of my chronic illness. Also, I knit. I love wool. I love sheep. Right now where I am it's still getting up to 70 F in November! Please, please, winter...please arrive.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Pugg said:


> Does such thing isn't getting boring or are you just used to it?


Lived here since 1982 - guess I am used to it by now. Thank goodness for central air conditioning and a well insulated home for the hottest times of the year (May & June) and during the "monsoon season" (July, August, September) when we get the most rainfall from the thunderstorms.

I can safely say that is extremely delightful to be running errands about town in February with all the windows and sunroof open on my car. We have had snow at Christmas time in years past - but it is very rare and is gone by 1:00pm at the latest.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Nate Miller said:


> yea, my sister lived in Arizona for years. I can see how saving daylight would go over like lead bricks out there
> 
> I don't think Hawaii does it either


Even on MST sunset doesn't occur until 8:45pm during the summer ... if we were on "daylight savings time" we would get zero relief from the relentless sun until almost 10:00pm.

Used to live in Washington State - loved daylight savings time in the summer months as it wouldn't get dark until 10:30pm or so. At least there it was nicer temperate weather and temperatures.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Krummhorn said:


> Lived here since 1982 - guess I am used to it by now. Thank goodness for central air conditioning and a well insulated home for the hottest times of the year (May & June) and during the "monsoon season" (July, August, September) when we get the most rainfall from the thunderstorms.
> 
> I can safely say that is extremely delightful to be running errands about town in February with all the windows and sunroof open on my car. We have had snow at Christmas time in years past - but it is very rare and is gone by 1:00pm at the latest.


I noticed whenever I visited my sister out there that people do a lot of the outdoor activities in the morning and evening. Nobody in their right mind goes jogging in the middle of the afternoon. I was there a couple years around Christmas time, too, and the winter there is fantastic.

living in the desert has its good points


----------

